# iPod catastrophe écologique ????



## julien (8 Avril 2005)

je suis tombé sur une info en me baladant sur un site de news PC 

comme macgé n'a pas relayé cette info (à ma connaissance en tous cas...) je me permet de le faire ici

les 4,5 millions d'unités vendues et le prix prohibitif du remplacement de la batterie (130 ¤   ) font que dans 2-3 ans, une grande quantité d'ipod risquent de finir a la poubelle et que cela represente une masse enorme de plomb (dans les batteries), substance ayant des conséquences désastreuses sur l'environnement.

je rajouterai même que le problême se pose aussi pour nos autres petites machines avec une pomme dessus

l'info est ici: http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/iPod-danger-ecologique--9312/

et je vous invite a écrire a steve ici http://www.computertakeback.com/

apple se place a l'avant garde pour ses produits pourquoi pas en plus une pomme propre ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

je suis pas forcement d'accord, c'est le meme probleme pour tout ce qui est batterie ou pile, si les gens les balancent a la poubelle, c'est une catastrophe, mais si on les place dans les "conteneurs prevus a cet effet", ca se recycle...
enfin en theorie... apres, quel est le pourcentage reellement recycle, c'est une autre histoire...

mais si on demande pas a mazda ou les autres de recuperer leurs piles mortes, je vois pas pourquoi on demanderait a apple de recuperer ses batteries d'ipod flinguees.


----------



## chupastar (8 Avril 2005)

Exactement, c'est le même problème avec toutes les machines à batterie; Ce qui est plus que courant de nos jours...

De plus mon iPod, je ne suis pas prêt de le mettre à la poubelle, même d'ici deux ans! Même si la batterie est morte, il me servira toujours de DD externe.


----------



## Pierrou (8 Avril 2005)

Ben ouais, tout ce que fait apple n'est pas parfait, mais on le savait.


----------



## sisl12 (9 Avril 2005)

Il y avais deja qqch de similaire mis en evidence par Greenpeace...
Pour ce qui est du reciclage, ici en Suisse, tout article de plus de 100.- (~70¤) est soumis a une taxe anticipee de reciclage. Ainsi tous les magasins sont tenus de reprendre les divers materiaux electroniques meme si pas achetes chez eux... Pas mal comme systeme...


----------



## iTof (9 Avril 2005)

une fois de plus, la Suisse à une longueur d'avance... l'Europe du Nord doit être dans la même logique. Derrière cette affaire, cela montre encore une fois que le "principe d'émotion" fonctionne toujours bien de la part des associations écologistes. Je ne critique pas leurs actions (que je suis de très près) mais simplement le fait de surfer sur le scoop ou les symboles. Là, elles touchent juste et c'est tout à leur honneur. Mais ce qui est malhonnête, c'est de se focaliser sur une boîte (Apple ou une autre), même si leurs moyens d'actions sont limités... Au niveau législatif, elles ont marqué un grand coup (coûts ?  ) en Europe avec Reach, je ne pense pas qu'elles y parviendront dans le reste du monde, donc ce type de campagne est amené à se développer.
Maintenant, en parallèle au "pouvoir du portefeuille", le principal acteur reste le client, qui peut faire pression ou adapter son comportement et son achat en fonction de critères "acceptables" ou moins "impactants". Julien, est-tu un adepte du tri sélectif ? Ramènes-tu les piles dans les bornes prévues à cet effet ? C'est une démarche personnelle qu'il faut d'abord menée avant de se lancer corps et âmes dans un mouvement aux visées moins scrupuleuses qu'en premier regards...


----------



## CBi (9 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont des ipods en état de marche (sauf batterie), ne les jetez pas à la poubelle, je suis preneur = c'est un superbe moyen de mettre sa discothèque dans son autoradio, et pour moi qui aujourd'hui ne possède qu'un seul ipod, le principal problème c'est de ne pas pouvoir le laisser en permanence dans la voiture...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

sisl12 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du reciclage, ici en Suisse, tout article de plus de 100.- (~70¤) est soumis a une taxe anticipee de reciclage. Ainsi tous les magasins sont tenus de reprendre les divers materiaux electroniques meme si pas achetes chez eux... Pas mal comme systeme...



Idem en Belgique, il y a une taxe à l'achat, l'élimination en fin de vie de l'objet est gratuite pour évité de voir des frigos et autres télés dans la nature. 
L'accès aux "parc à containers", ç-à-d centre de recyclage est gratuit. Il y a bien entendu un endroit ou y déposer les batteries qui seront recyclées.
Dans ma commune, il y a même une prime si on fréquente régulièrement le parc à container.


----------



## JediMac (9 Avril 2005)

Il y a aussi les pouvoirs publics qui peuvent influencer les fabricants. Sauf erreur, depuis 2005 les producteurs d'appareils électriques et électroniques sont tenus de mettre en place des filières de retraitement de leurs produits. Et d'ailleurs il y a de grosses luttes entre associations, entreprises de retraitement/reconditionnement pour obtenir ces marchés.
Du coup, on peut espérer que les fabricants pensent dès la conception à l'ensemble du cycle de vie de leur production. Un peu comme pour les voitures.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Avril 2005)

Indépendamment du problème écologique du recyclage des ordures quelles quelles soient, ce n'est pas pour faire de la pub, mais bon, il faut savoir qu'une batterie d'iPod ça coûte bien moins cher et que ça prend un quart d'heure à changer soi-même sans être un virtuose de l'électronique, et je parle d'expérience. 

Après, si vous confiez le travail à quelqu'un d'autre, forcément il faut le payer, c'est ça qui coûte cher. 

C'est la même chose avec votre robinet qui fuit, ça vous coûte cher seulement si vous faites appel à un plombier.


----------



## superseb (9 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Idem en Belgique, il y a une taxe à l'achat, l'élimination en fin de vie de l'objet est gratuite pour évité de voir des frigos et autres télés dans la nature.
> L'accès aux "parc à containers", ç-à-d centre de recyclage est gratuit. Il y a bien entendu un endroit ou y déposer les batteries qui seront recyclées.
> Dans ma commune, il y a même une prime si on fréquente régulièrement le parc à container.



ça serait vachement bien ça en france et notament sur la canebiere...  vu l'etat de la mediterannée en ce moment... ce doit etre la plus grande poubelle de france...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2005)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> ça serait vachement bien ça en france et notament sur la canebiere...  vu l'etat de la mediterannée en ce moment... ce doit etre la plus grande poubelle de france...


La taxe existe en France, et les déchetteries aussi.
Ceci étant, le jour ou trouvera des iPods en se baignant dans la méditérannée, previens-moi, que je vienne passer quelques jours dans le sud...
En ce qui concerne les iPods : "catastrophe écologique", il faut peut-être relativiser et redonner aux mots leur sens et leur puissance. 
En ce qui concerne l'avenir de la planète, j'ai quelques autres inquiétudes avant l'iPod...
Quant à la "masse énorme de plomb" libérée par la destruction des batteries Li-ion des iPods, je reste dubitatif.
Ça m'a l'air bien présence PC comme site. Il y a des fiches cuisine, aussi ?


----------



## julien (9 Avril 2005)

ipod catastrophe écologique c'est biensûr exagéré... c'est un effet réthorique   

c'est vrai que le problème se pose pour de nombreux appareils et qu'apple n'est pas pire que les autres... l'ipod a ici une valeur emblematique (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est expliqué sur le site....)

je ne pense pas que cela empêche apple de faire mieux que les autres.... 


la demarche repose sur notre pouvoir de consommateurs et vise a l'utilisation de celui-ci pour une bonne cause. elle est complementaire de celle qui sont suivies a l'echelle de l'état (taxes, décheteries "propres") ou des individus (porter ses piles dans les conteneurs pour leur recyclage...)


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2005)

Oui, oui... Le seul plomb qu'il y a dans les iPods, c'est celui des soudures... Pour en sortir "d'énormes quantités de plomb", il va falloir en jeter dans la nature, des iPods, et plus que des sachets plastiques !
Rhétorique ou pas cette news est idiote, probablement une blague au départ...
Pourquoi pas "Catastrophe ! L'aluminium qui est autour du chocolat est rejeté dans les océans. Ces énormes quantités de déchets métalliques forment des boules tueuses qui étouffent les baleines. Si on ne fait rien, dans 5 ans, les baleiniers japonais n'auront plus rien à tuer".



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Indépendamment du problème écologique du recyclage des ordures quelles quelles soient, ce n'est pas pour faire de la pub, mais bon, il faut savoir qu'une batterie d'iPod ça coûte bien moins cher et que ça prend un quart d'heure à changer soi-même sans être un virtuose de l'électronique, et je parle d'expérience.
> Après, si vous confiez le travail à quelqu'un d'autre, forcément il faut le payer, c'est ça qui coûte cher.
> C'est la même chose avec votre robinet qui fuit, ça vous coûte cher seulement si vous faites appel à un plombier.


Exactement.
Sauf que si votre iPod fuit du plomb, à mon avis, faut pas essayer de gérer ça tout seul : le seul compétent, ce sera un bon exorciste.



> Dans ma commune, il y a même une prime si on fréquente régulièrement le parc à container


C'est terrifiant cette inflation. Maintenant les jeunes garçon fréquentent carrément des parcs à container !
De mon temps on se contentait de garages à... Bon finalement non. C'est idiot ce que j'allais écrire.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Avril 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui... Le seul plomb qu'il y a dans les iPods, c'est celui des soudures...



Que signifie « RoHS » et en quoi le secteur électronique est-il concerné ?
« Restriction of the use of certain Hazardous Substances in electronic equipment », tel est le titre  de la directive européenne 2002/95/CE. Celle-ci interdit, à dater du 1.7.2006, la vente d?appareils  électriques contenant du plomb, du cadmium, du chrome VI, du mercure ou des produits ignifuges  polybromés ? PBB et PBDE ? en quantité supérieure à des traces sur l?ensemble du territoire de  l?UE. À l?avenir, les fabricants de produits électroniques devront pouvoir attester de la conformité  de leurs appareils à la directive RoHS.  

Pour ceux qui en doutaient, l'Europee sert donc bien à quelque chose !


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Que signifie « RoHS » et en quoi le secteur électronique est-il concerné ?
> « Restriction of the use of certain Hazardous Substances in electronic equipment », tel est le titre  de la directive européenne 2002/95/CE. Celle-ci interdit, à dater du 1.7.2006, la vente d?appareils  électriques contenant du plomb, du cadmium, du chrome VI, du mercure ou des produits ignifuges  polybromés ? PBB et PBDE ? en quantité supérieure à des traces sur l?ensemble du territoire de  l?UE. À l?avenir, les fabricants de produits électroniques devront pouvoir attester de la conformité  de leurs appareils à la directive RoHS.
> Pour ceux qui en doutaient, l'Europee sert donc bien à quelque chose !


Merci pour la précision.
Même pas de plomb dans les soudures, donc.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Avril 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la précision.
> Même pas de plomb dans les soudures, donc.



pour être précis jusqu'au bout, certaines dérogations existent:
_
Le plomb dans le verre des tubes cathodiques, des composants électroniques et des tubes fluorescents. 
Le plomb en tant que composant d?alliage dans l?acier contenant jusqu?à 0,35 % en poids de plomb, dans l?aluminium contenant jusqu?à 0,4 % en poids de plomb, et dans un alliage de cuivre contenant jusqu?à 4 % en poids de plomb. 
Le plomb dans certaines soudures à température de fusion élevée (autrement dit, les alliages de soudure étain-plomb contenant plus de 85 % de plomb). 
Le plomb dans les soudures pour serveurs, systèmes de stockage et baies pour disques (dérogation accordée jusqu?en 2010). 
Le plomb dans les soudures destinées à l?équipement d?infrastructure réseau pour la commutation, la génération de signaux et la transmission ainsi que la gestion de réseau pour les télécommunications.
Le plomb dans les pièces électroniques en céramique (par ex. les dispositifs piézoélectroniques).
_


----------



## julien (9 Avril 2005)

c'est un bonne chose cette directive RoHS... merci pour l'info 

c'est vrai que la news est inexacte...    je m'excuse , pas de plomb mais du lithium dans les batteries de l'ipod, toxique mais tout de même moins nocif que les metaux lourds.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Avril 2005)

julien a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que la news est inexacte...    je m'excuse , pas de plomb mais du lithium dans les batteries de l'ipod, toxique mais tout de même moins nocif que les metaux lourds.


Tu t'excuses pour les erreurs des autres ?   
Je suis pas sur que le probleme des iPod jetté soit le probleme le plus important de la planete. Bien sur, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne rien faire et que toute action pour le recyclage n'est pas perdue.

Ce soir sur Arte, il y avait un reportage dans l'émission GEO 360° sur le combat d'un village indien d'amazonie (en Equateur) contre l'installation de compagnies pétrolieres:
le site d'Arte 
Le village en question à un site internet:
Le village de Sarayaku


----------



## BlueVelvet (10 Avril 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'excuses pour les erreurs des autres ?
> Je suis pas sur que le probleme des iPod jetté soit le probleme le plus important de la planete. Bien sur, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne rien faire et que toute action pour le recyclage n'est pas perdue.
> 
> Ce soir sur Arte, il y avait un reportage dans l'émission GEO 360° sur le combat d'un village indien d'amazonie (en Equateur) contre l'installation de compagnies pétrolieres:
> ...



C'est gentil de parler de villages en Equateur. C'est loin l'Equateur,c'est facile de se mobiliser sur une émission TV. 
Jusqu'à nouvel avis, les compagnies pétrolières vendent de l'essence aux conducteurs de France et d'ailleurs. Alors, qui, ici, renonce à sa bagnole? (moi, et vous?).
Reste que le bilan écologique d'Apple n'est toujours pas satisfaisant. J'aime bien cette boîte, mais elle doit faire mieux.


----------



## BooBoo (10 Avril 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de parler de villages en Equateur. C'est loin l'Equateur,c'est facile de se mobiliser sur une émission TV.
> Jusqu'à nouvel avis, les compagnies pétrolières vendent de l'essence aux conducteurs de France et d'ailleurs. Alors, qui, ici, renonce à sa bagnole? (moi, et vous?).


et alors, c'est une raison pour ne rien faire ? ne pas reagir ?



			
				BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Reste que le bilan écologique d'Apple n'est toujours pas satisfaisant. J'aime bien cette boîte, mais elle doit faire mieux.


Je suis d'accord, mais dire que le iPod est rempli de plomb est completement faux. Je precise que je n'ai pas d'iPod, que je ne suis pas un integriste du Mac (je viens seulement d'en acheter un il y a un mois).
Cette info ressemble beaucoup à du denigrement. Même si cela était vrai, c'est le cas de tout les lecteur mp3, pas seulement de l'iPod.
Je pense que c'est au niveau de la reglementation qu'il faut se battre. Pas de s'attaque à chaque entreprise une par une.


----------



## iTof (10 Avril 2005)

attention ! La Directive ne fait que reprendre des principes imposés pour d'autres secteurs aux Responsables de Mise sur le Marché, mais encadre également ce que les utilisateurs finaux (i.e. nous) auront à faire. Concernant l'Europe, le projet de traité actuellement en vote devrait supprimer ces Directives. Elles seraient remplacées par d'autres textes. Mais là, on sort du sujet.
> merci pour les précisions plus "techniques" sur le sujet  Il n'en reste pas moins que tous ces appareils devront bien finir quelques part et que sans obligation faites aux fabricants et aux utilisateurs, le recyclage sera toujours délicat. Lorsque je vois le nombre de piles "classiques" qui traînent par terre, ça me fout en rogne et je les ramasse...  car on ne peut pas dire (en France) que la collecte pose problème. On trouve des bornes de récupération dans chaque magasin (obligatoire je crois) mais le pequun moyen s'en contre-fout...


----------

